# Very "dry" variant on SP...



## BernardSmith (May 27, 2014)

I started a version of SP (3 gallons) at the beginning of April and used slurry from hard cider (QA 23 yeast). The fermenation lasted almost a month and the gravity dropped to about .095. The SP still tasted sweet even with no back sweetening. I love the flavor of hops and so dry hopped 1 oz of Nelson Sauvin for about 4 days and the wine tastes quite delightful but more like a hard lemonade.


----------

